# BP shingles



## andy

Who has used these and what are your thoughts?
I just put them on for the first time and I am NOT impressed, shingles with large bare patches on them, overly brittle and stiff in cool weather, I'd hate to put them on in cold weather, many many blown through nails. Total garbage, I say worse than IKO's.

By bare patches, I don't mean loose granules, I mean it's like they barley even touched whole laminates.


----------



## andy

they sure do cut nice though!


----------



## Interloc

they suck..period!


----------



## johnny roofer

BP is the WORST! Not only in shingle quality (tearing, cracking, granule loss), but their service was just as horrific. Stay away! I use IKO or GAF.


----------



## jeffroofing

andy said:


> they sure do cut nice though!


Thats the only good thing i could think of about them to. I cut a rake in the 50 degrees with my knife, i would have to say it was as easy as cutting the gaf timberline hd lifetime shingles in 80 degree weather. That should tell you something!


----------



## 4 seasons

I installed bp for the first time last month. I had to in order to match the rest of the existing restaurant.
Atrocious. :thumbdown:


----------



## RoofingDave

Anyone got any images of there Cedar installs?

We have a few grades over here, blue labels are normally the best.

http://www.roofingwarehouse.co.uk


----------



## shakertown

Dave, we are suppliers of cedar shakes and shingles.
Look at web: cedarplus.com


----------

